# Nässeschutz Schuhe für Flatpedals



## Hardtail-GK (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

wie schützt Ihr eure Schuhe gg Nässe und bei Verwendung von Flatpedals?

Die Überschuhe, die ich bisher gesehen habe, taugen wohl weniger, da immer mindestens ein Befestigungsstreifen um die Sohle geht - mit den Pedalpins keine gute Option.

Danke!


----------



## ziploader (23. Oktober 2013)

Da habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derSilas (23. Oktober 2013)

Wasserdichte Socken evtl... auch wenn die jetzt nicht die Schuhe, sondern die Füße trocken halten. Aber darum gings doch wahrscheinlich?

Seal Skinz und so.


----------



## Baxter75 (23. Oktober 2013)

Wasserdichte Überzüge ,für Schuhe die man auf Flats fährt,gibts glaube ich nicht ,da wäre die variante mit den Wasserdichten Socken schon eher etwas ...
Sind glaub ich aber auch nich ganz billig ..hab solche Teile mal auf ner Messer gesehn ..der typ hat über 10 min in ca 20 cm tiefem Wasser gestanden und die Füsse waren absolut trocken


----------



## derSilas (23. Oktober 2013)

ca. 30-40â¬. Der Stuntzi hat die auf seinem UK-Trip dabei gehabt und wohl fÃ¼r gut befunden. Nachzulesen bei den Live-Berichten.


----------



## Stressless (24. Oktober 2013)

derSilas schrieb:


> Wasserdichte Socken ... auch wenn die jetzt nicht die Schuhe, sondern die Füße *trocken* halten.
> 
> *Seal Skinz*


 
Nicht nur trocken sondern auch warm, was meiner Meinung nach viel wichtiger ist. Ich hab die SealSkinz Thin Mid Length Socke. Selbst bei 10°C und Dauerregen sehr angenehm.


----------



## reizhusten (24. Oktober 2013)

Oder einfach in einen Gefrierbeutel schlüpfen. Hält genauso Wasserdicht und warm.


----------



## derSilas (24. Oktober 2013)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Oder einfach in einen Gefrierbeutel schlüpfen. Hält genauso Wasserdicht und warm.



Nur das wasserdicht nicht gleich trocken ist.


----------



## killercouch (24. Oktober 2013)

Eins vorweg - habs nicht selber getestet, werd mir die aber wohl mal bestellen:

Die Überschuhe von Vaude haben keine durchgängige Sohle mit nur einem Loch für die Cleats. Die haben nur vorne ne Kappe und mittig nen kleinen Riemen. Evtl. kann man die Kappe noch ein wenig beschneiden, so dass sie außer Reichweiter der Pins kommt...

Hier z.B.:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32667_Bike-Gaiter-short-.html


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Oktober 2013)

was für schuhe hast du denn,wo du sie drüber ziehn willst ???? Dir is aber klar ,das diese Überziehschuhe ,auf eine ganz andere Form von schuhen geschnitten is,so das es mit sicherheit hinten und vorne nich gescheit passen wird


----------



## Hardtail-GK (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke auch, dass die Überschuhe nicht passen werden. So ein Flatpedal ist groß (meines z.B. 115x115mm) und es wird mit Sicherheit Probleme mit Frontkappe und Mittelstreifen geben, man steht ja auch nicht die ganze Zeit konstant und mit dem gleichen Fußbereich auf dem Pedal. Habe damit natürlich auch keine praktische Erfahrung, aber vorab betrachtet sehe ich das eher skeptisch.

Das mit Socken ist eine Möglichkeit, aber man sieht im Netz häufig geteilte Meinungen zu den Seal Skinz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reizhusten (24. Oktober 2013)

derSilas schrieb:


> Nur das wasserdicht nicht gleich trocken ist.



Wenn der Schuh voll Wasser steht kann der Schweiss nicht weg und man bekommt feuchte Füße. Egal ob Wasserdichte Socken oder Plastetüte.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich verstehe um ehrlich zu sein nicht, weshalb es da keine Schuhe mit GoreTex-Membran gibt.

Sowas gibts in fast allen "Outdoor-Sportbereichen" nur nicht oder kaum für Radschuhe. Hatte letztens nen Vaude mit GoreTex in der Hand, aber das war ja ein totaler Klopper...völlig unverständlich.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## darkJST (24. Oktober 2013)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe um ehrlich zu sein nicht, weshalb es da keine Schuhe mit GoreTex-Membran gibt.
> 
> Sowas gibts in fast allen "Outdoor-Sportbereichen" nur nicht oder kaum für Radschuhe. Hatte letztens nen Vaude mit GoreTex in der Hand, aber das war ja ein totaler Klopper...völlig unverständlich.
> 
> ...



Und wieso nimmst du nicht einfach einen aus den anderen Bereichen? Zustiegsschuhe sind bei den BBSlern sehr beliebt

Seal Skinz fährt nen Kumpel von mir, schien recht begeistert von denen. Trocken müssen die Füße übrigens auch nicht bleiben, nur warm


----------



## Bierschinken88 (24. Oktober 2013)

Naja, ich fahre derzeit auf meinem alten Laufschuh...
Wär halt schön n Schuh mit harter Sohle zu haben. 

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Oktober 2013)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Naja, ich fahre derzeit auf meinem alten Laufschuh...
> Wär halt schön n Schuh mit harter Sohle zu haben.
> 
> Grüße,
> Swen



Na Laufschuhe sind ja nich grad die optimalen Schuhe fürs Biken ...
5/10 Schuhe sind zb ganz gut ,klar gibts noch andere Marken


----------



## Bierschinken88 (24. Oktober 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Na Laufschuhe sind ja nich grad die optimalen Schuhe fürs Biken ...
> 5/10 Schuhe sind zb ganz gut ,klar gibts noch andere Marken


Jetzt drehen wir uns im Kreis, es geht ja um das nicht vorhanden sein von GoreTex bei Bikeschuhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (24. Oktober 2013)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe um ehrlich zu sein nicht, weshalb es da keine Schuhe mit GoreTex-Membran gibt.
> 
> Sowas gibts in fast allen "Outdoor-Sportbereichen" nur nicht oder kaum für Radschuhe. Hatte letztens nen Vaude mit GoreTex in der Hand, aber das war ja ein totaler Klopper...völlig unverständlich.
> 
> ...



Gibts doch 
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...6406;page=1;menu=1000,18,58;mid=0;pgc=106:394

welche auch nich schlecht sind ,wären diese hier http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...4883;page=1;menu=1000,18,58;mid=0;pgc=106:394


----------



## Bierschinken88 (24. Oktober 2013)

Winterschuh....190...

Naja, dann doch die Laufschuhe und fester Treten


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Oktober 2013)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Jetzt drehen wir uns im Kreis, es geht ja um das nicht vorhanden sein von GoreTex bei Bikeschuhen



mein post bezog nur auf deinen post ..nich was die andere Geschichte angeht


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Oktober 2013)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Winterschuh....190...
> 
> Naja, dann doch die Laufschuhe und fester Treten



solche Schuhe machen sich aber auf dauer bezahlt ,grad wenn man viel bei solchem wetter unterwegs ist


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Oktober 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Gibts doch
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...6406;page=1;menu=1000,18,58;mid=0;pgc=106:394
> 
> welche auch nich schlecht sind ,wären diese hier http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...4883;page=1;menu=1000,18,58;mid=0;pgc=106:394



Die sind aber auch nicht wirklich Flat-Pedal-tauglich. Einer ist ein reiner Clickschuh, der andere von der Sohle wie mein Shimano, der auf Flat Pedals auch nicht wirklich guten Halt hatte.


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Oktober 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch nicht wirklich Flat-Pedal-tauglich. Einer ist ein reiner Clickschuh, der andere von der Sohle wie mein Shimano, der auf Flat Pedals auch nicht wirklich guten Halt hatte.



man wird leider nix anderes bzw besseres finden ,wenn man Gore Tex mäßig was haben will, 100 % flat tauglich wirds nich geben, denke ich mal ...

wenn man jetzt in der Outdoor Richtung guckt ,gibts ja ne menge ,aber die werden auch nich grad flat tauglich sein


----------



## darkJST (24. Oktober 2013)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Naja, ich fahre derzeit auf meinem alten Laufschuh...
> Wär halt schön n Schuh mit harter Sohle zu haben.
> 
> Grüße,
> Swen



Zustiegsschuhe/Stiefel sind dafür gedacht im alpinen Raum den Zustieg zu Kletterwänden zu gewährleisten, die öfter auch abseits der Wege liegen. Des Weiteren sollen sie beim anschließenden klettern nicht unnötig belasten.

Griffige Sohle + stabil + leicht + mit GTX verfügbar = ideal auch zum biken bei Sauwetter!

Wobei die Spanne der Sohlen von Fest wie beim Alpinstiefel bis weich wie beim Trailrunning-Schuh alles sein kann ==> ausprobieren. Jeder muss da seinen Kompromiss finden.

Ich hab die La Sportiva Boulder X Mid GTX, bis auf die suboptimale Schnürung ein genialer Schuh. Hab den immer im Bike Park oder zu BBS-like-Touren an. Kumpel mit 5/10 Minnaar meinte meine Pedale wären nicht griffig genug...ich bin mit denen noch nie abgerutscht^^

Demnächst noch welche mit härterer Sohle für den Alltag...ohne GTX, das macht sich im Büro eher schlecht


----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. Oktober 2013)

Wobei ich mal behaupte, daß wie z.B. hier bei den Vaude Bike Gaiter ausreichend Platz zu den Pins ist...


----------



## Hardtail-GK (24. Oktober 2013)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Wobei ich mal behaupte, daß wie z.B. hier bei den Vaude Bike Gaiter ausreichend Platz zu den Pins ist...



Wie lange fährst Du die schon mit Pins?


----------



## holgi35 (25. Oktober 2013)

guter Grip und wasserfest:

http://www.bike24.de/p137955.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (25. Oktober 2013)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Wobei ich mal behaupte, daß wie z.B. hier bei den Vaude Bike Gaiter ausreichend Platz zu den Pins ist...


 
+1

und wenn das billige gummibändchen mal durch sein sollte nach nem jahr , sowas kosten im nähbedarf~1.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (25. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> +1
> 
> und wenn das billige gummibändchen mal durch sein sollte nach nem jahr , sowas kosten im nähbedarf~1.



Auch hier meine Frage: wie lange ist Deine praktische Erfahrung damit? Danke.


----------



## --- (25. Oktober 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Trocken müssen die Füße übrigens auch nicht bleiben, nur warm



Nässe ist viel gefährlicher als Kälte. Was schlimmeres kannst du deinen Füßen bzw. der Haut an deinen Füßen eigentlich nicht antun.

@_Topi_c
Sealskinz sind absolut Top!


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Auch hier meine Frage: wie lange ist Deine praktische Erfahrung damit? Danke.


 
hmm hab die teile gut 1 jahr verwende sie halt sellten da meist nicht notwendig.

ich würd daraus keine raketenwissenschaft machen!
ist ein 13 regenhäubchen für schuhe was hält was es verspricht.


----------



## darkJST (25. Oktober 2013)

So paar Stunden nasse und warme Füße (in Merinosocken) und anschließend warme Dusche und warme Socken gehen schon Wenn man paar Tage bei einstelligen Temperaturen draußen ist sieht das anders aus...Kälte-Nässebrand ist was schönes


----------



## Ochiba63 (27. Oktober 2013)

ich frage mich auch warum es keine wasserdichte schuhe für flatpedale gibt.
wie wäre es mit arbeitsschuhen?
gibt es als wasserdicht.
z.b. die
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Sch...lbschuhe_Willingen-1300430-93435-289-580.html
gibt es auch als hoch.
die sohle sollte auch bei den pinns funktionieren.
sohle ist auch steif.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (27. Oktober 2013)

Oh, wasserdichte Schuhe hab ich auch, genauer gesagt die hier für im Winter. Allerdings ist die grobstollige Sohle auf den Pins echt *******...


----------



## LANDOs (27. Oktober 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> man wird leider nix anderes bzw besseres finden ,wenn man Gore Tex mäßig was haben will, 100 % flat tauglich wirds nich geben, denke ich mal ...
> 
> wenn man jetzt in der Outdoor Richtung guckt ,gibts ja ne menge ,aber die werden auch nich grad flat tauglich sein










Shimano Qualität und Goretex für 100 Euro sollten doch ganz nett sein oder gibt es andere Meinung. Die Optik lassen wir mal außen vor.


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. Oktober 2013)

jo vor allem das grobe Profil sieht sehr flat tauglich aus.

dann doch gleich nen vernünftigen outdoorschuh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (27. Oktober 2013)

ich werf mal meinen scarpa zen in die runde. zustiegschuh mit flachem profil, und bislang wasserfest.


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Oktober 2013)

ich bin aber auch der meinung ,zu grob sollte die Sohle dann aber auch nich sein ,sonst haben die pins auf den flats keine Funktion ,es sei den ,man macht sich längere rein oder fährt so ne art Bärentatzen


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Oktober 2013)

Mzungu schrieb:


> ich werf mal meinen scarpa zen in die runde. zustiegschuh mit flachem profil, und bislang wasserfest.



Hm. Gript der wirklich?


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. Oktober 2013)

der könnte auch passen.
http://www.bike24.net/p147665.html


----------



## Cicatrix (27. Oktober 2013)

Also ich trage meine Salewa Firetrail GTX auch aufm Bike mit Flatpedals und hab da keine Probleme.


----------



## darkJST (28. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, im Alltag fahr ich seit über 10 Jahren Trailrunningschuhe, das geht auch sehr gut...sofern man mit der weichen Sohle klarkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (28. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo vor allem das grobe Profil sieht sehr flat tauglich aus.
> 
> dann doch gleich nen vernünftigen outdoorschuh.


 

Das Problem ist aber, das wenn man absteigen muß und berghoch auf rutschigen Boden unterwegs ist, sind die glatten oder feinen Noppensohle eine Katastrophe. Mit dem *Shimano MT 71* hat man da einen guten Kompromiss, da einerseits das Profil nicht zu grob ist und auf Flatpedals funktioniert, desweiteren SPD tauglich, Goretex den Schuh wasserdicht macht und gut mit diesen auch noch selbst auf schwierigen Untergrund laufen kann.

Der Shimano MT 71 ist in meinen AUgen der perfekte Allrounder.


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. Oktober 2013)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Also ich trage meine Salewa Firetrail GTX auch aufm Bike mit Flatpedals und hab da keine Probleme.


 
hab das teil auch mal angehabt in nem laden, das Profil ist erste sahne  vermutlich auch voll flattauglich.


----------



## Cicatrix (28. Oktober 2013)

Ja die sind super. Sohle ist schön hart aber das Profil beisst sich richtig in die Pins (oder anders rum)  Die Füße bleiben trocken und bei Trage/Schiebepassagen braucht man keine Angst zu haben sich aufs Maul zu legen.


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Oktober 2013)

Bei Amazon gibts einige Beschwerden, dass der Schuh nicht wasserdicht ist, bzw. nach einiger Zeit wird. Ist das nur bei der nassen Wiese der Fall, und beim Fahrradfahren ist alles gut?
Die Sohle sieht nämlich wirklich recht gut aus für Flat Pedals.


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. Oktober 2013)

bei jedem schuh geh das gore tex frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter drauf und ist normal, ein bekannter hat so ne feine Gangart das er auf gut 90KM fussweg jeden  weichen Sportschuh mit gore drin vernichtet.
darum nimmt er es aus Prinzip nicht mehr.

ich verwende gore tex schon seit Ã¼ber 20 jahren und hab davon schon etliches geschrottet auch an schuhen.

bei mir hÃ¤lt ein weicher Turnschuh mit gore drin im vergleich gut ein jahr dicht bei mÃ¤ssiger gelegentlicher Verwendung.
stiefel knicken ned so extrem durch da grundsÃ¤tzlich steifer, da hÃ¤lt sowas dann bei mir gut 3 jahre bis es undicht wird.

die grÃ¶sste Schwachstelle ist immer der knickbereich vorne, der wird teils so stark belastet das dort die Membran am schnellsten durch ist.

der beste trailrunner den ich je hatte war ein terroc 345 gtx, der hat sicher gut 600km+ quer feldein"extreme mechanische Belastung" dicht gehalten bis die Membran gerissen ist.
bei normaler Nutzung auf der strasse hÃ¤lt sowas dann deutlich lÃ¤nger.
der mieseste Sportschuh mit gore tex drin den ich je hatte war ein gut 100â¬ teil von Mammut hat keine 100Km dicht gehalten.....

ansonsten lies einfach bishen im Google zum Thema gore tex in schuhen und Haltbarkeit.

hier: im reiserad bereich wird von ner spezifikation fÃ¼r gore gesprochen, das ca 100000 knickbewegungen gore aushalten muss, und das ganze sogar in Wegstrecke umgerechnet, wie lange die  Dichtheit hÃ¤lt.

zusammengefasst:
gore tex in schuhen ist immer umstritten vor allem in Wanderschuhen, in weichen schuhen ist halt das Problem der mechanischen Belastung, da geht's meiner Erfahrung nach sehr schnell kapput.
 ist irgendwo glÃ¼ckssache wie lange es durchhÃ¤lt bis es undicht wird.......

ob gore tex in schuhen fÃ¼rs rad sin macht muss jeder fÃ¼r sich selber entscheiden.
 ich verwende es am rad eigentlich nicht, da gibts meiner Ansicht nach bessere lÃ¶sungen wie eben so regenhÃ¤ubchen welche oben schon gezeigt von vaude"hab ich auch" oder sealskinz socken die man bei regen drunterzieht oder ich verwende lieber neoprensocken als sealskinz.


----------



## Cicatrix (29. Oktober 2013)

Genau wie lorenz4510 schreibt weiss man nie wann die Membran schlapp macht. Ich trage den Schuh seit über einem Jahr fast täglich und auch beim Wandern/Zu steigen und Radfahren noch ist alles trocken und dank den Merinosocken auch schön warm bzw. nicht feucht vom Schweiß.


----------



## mfux (29. Oktober 2013)

Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem. Hab mir jetzt mal diesen Schuh rausgesucht:
http://www.bergfreunde.de/garmont-981-escape-pro-mid-gtx-wanderschuhe/
Leider kann ich die"griffige Sohle", die beworben wird so gar nicht einschätzen...
Vielleicht hat ja zufällig jemand Erfahrungen mit der Marke/dem Schuh/ dr Sohle?!

Mfg


----------



## darkJST (29. Oktober 2013)

Da gibts zumindest ein Foto davon...


----------



## mfux (29. Oktober 2013)

Oh, danke!

Schaut ja jetzt nicht mal schlecht aus...


----------



## Cicatrix (29. Oktober 2013)

Mittelgebirgsschuhe haben meistens eine sehr weiche Sohle. Positiv ist, dass die Pins ordentlich greifen sollten, allerdings ist die Sohle dann auch oft nicht so steif. Ich persönlich finde die härteren Sohlen angenehmer da stehste dann wie ein Brett auf den Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (29. Oktober 2013)

Vorschläge??


----------



## Cicatrix (29. Oktober 2013)

@mfux
Meine aktuelle Präferenz habe ich ja schon genannt.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hab die VAUDE Bike Gaiter (Überschuhe) auch seit einigen Wochen in Betrieb und beim Dauerregen sind die wirklich sehr praktisch. Schuhe bleiben knochentrocken.

Da der untere Teil fast komplett offen ist, kann man die auch mit Five Tens auf Pin pedalen nutzen. Von der Größe her passt da auch so ziemlich jeder Schuh rein, wenn man die Bike Gaiter in seiner Schuhgröße wählt.

Die Justierung läuft über Klettverschlüsse.
Wenn man die Schuhe häufig wechselt muss man vielleicht etwas fummeln, aber es geht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Epictetus (2. Mai 2015)

Ich brauche auch DRINGEND was. Gestern waren meine FiveTen bis oben hin voll Wasser, yummie. Die Abfahrt war dann auch relativ kalt 

So wirklich habt ihr aber auch noch keine Lösung für das Szenario, oder? Ich fahre eigentlich sehr gerne bei Regen..


----------



## decay (2. Mai 2015)

Sealskinz Socken. Läuft.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Mai 2015)

decay schrieb:


> Sealskinz Socken. Läuft.


Werd ich morgen beim Maibike wohl zum ersten Mal richtig testen können.


----------



## Epictetus (2. Mai 2015)

Ich kauf mir die dann mal.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Mai 2015)

Die Schuhe werden damit allerdings trotzdem nass.


----------



## Stollenroller (3. Mai 2015)

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen:
- 5/10 mit Sealskinz halten trocken und warm sind aber am nächsten Tag noch nass --> nicht so toll z.B. für eine Mehrtagestour
- Luftiger Schuh (z.B. ein Zustiegsschuh) + Sealskinz halten auch trocken und warm und trocknen schnell wieder --> meine Wahl für eine Mehrtagestour
- 5/10 mit Vaude Überschuh benutzt meine Frau und freut sich über trockene Füße
- Bei Bekannten haben sich auch Neopren Socken gut bewährt (http://www.wigglesport.de/blueseventy-neopren-schwimmsocken/). Habe ich aber selbst noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (3. Mai 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Schuhe werden damit allerdings trotzdem nass.



Ja, in irgendnen sauren Apfel muss man halt beissen. Es ist auch nicht so, dass man während der Akitvität denkt man hat trockene Füsse, da die Dinger ja auch irgendwann nass sind (beim Biken gehts eigentlich besser, da steht man normal selten im Wasser, beim Laufen renn ich mit den Sealskinz inzwischen durch die Pfützen). Ich denke jedesmal sie wären undicht, sind sie aber nicht 


Für Mehrtagestouren lässt sich ja meist ne Doppelseite Zeitung für die Schuhe besorgen auf Hütten oder wo auch immer oder man fährt halt dann wirklich mit GTX Schuhen, wobei die grad beim Radfahren und viel Regen auch von oben vollaufen und irgendwann trotz Membran nass sind.
Die Socken lohnen sich am ehesten wenn man mehr als einen Schuh hat, keine Lust auf Wanderschuhe am Pedal oder wenn man den Nässeschutz noch mit in den Rucksack packen möchte für unterwegs.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Mai 2015)

So, meine Erfahrung mit den SealSkinz Socken beim heutigen Matschbike... ähm Maibike. Ca. 3 Stunden haben sie trocken gehalten, danach stand/fuhr ich dann in einer Pfütze in den Socken. Ich hatte aber auch nur eine kurze Regenhose an, also wars nur logisch, dass da irgendwann das Wasser von oben reinkommt.


----------



## TitusLE (4. Mai 2015)

Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem. Ich habe zwar grundsätzlich wasserdichte Schuhe aber selbst mit langer Regenhose laufen die spätestens nach zwei Stunden von oben voll.
Taugen denn die Vaude Gaiter was? Mir erscheint die Spitze doch relativ weit zurück gezogen, so dass ich mir vorstellen kann, dass die schnell mit den Pins in Konflikt gerät. Alternativen?


----------



## darkJST (4. Mai 2015)

Gamaschen um die Lücke zwischen Regenhose und Schuh zu stopfen.


----------

